# I can help people for ielts



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

First of all, sorry for that a, audacious subject line.
i got my online ielts result...
i scored a 8, 8.5, 8, 8.5 in L,R,W,S sections

I was helped by people on this forum especially for my writing. Hence, as a pay back..i volunteer to help people who want their essays checked or reviewed by me. 
I am not a master but People can send me their essays and letters via private messages and i might lend out some good tips looking at your essay and second guess your band(Ryan takes money for this....but he is very good too...).

Generally, i would suggest people,
1- TO attempt the 2nd task prior to the 1st task. 2nd task is worth more marks and wants more words. Usually people who have left writing since many years, end up spending more time on the 1st one inorder to impress and are then hardpressed aginst time for the second task.
2- Follow Ryans Videos on youtube, and see examples from simons on the internet
i follwed them..and they helped.
3- Practise atleast 1 essay before you go for the exam. I used notepad for the same.
4- make a clear distinction between an argument essay or discussion essay.


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey,
I thnk shld go by ur first suggestion. 
I gave for ielts for three times,today again missed by 0.5 
L = 7.5
R = 7.5
W = 6.5
S =7 
Overall = 7.0

First attempt :
L = 7.5
R = 7
W = 6.5
S =7
Overall = 7.0

Sec attempt:
L = 8
R = 8
W = 6.5
S = 6.5
Overall = 7.5

Very much in need of as many tips as posisble.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

sandeepraj said:


> First of all, sorry for that a, audacious subject line.
> i got my online ielts result...
> i scored a 8, 8.5, 8, 8.5 in L,R,W,S sections
> 
> ...



Congrats on your result. Very good initiative from you indeed


----------



## ManpBanglre (Apr 13, 2012)

mimran said:


> Congrats on your result. Very good initiative from you indeed


No Congrats !! As i need 7 each


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

sandeepraj said:


> First of all, sorry for that a, audacious subject line.
> i got my online ielts result...
> i scored a 8, 8.5, 8, 8.5 in L,R,W,S sections
> 
> ...


I appreciate your willingness to help the group. Congrats for your result.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

ManpBanglre said:


> Hey,
> I thnk shld go by ur first suggestion.
> I gave for ielts for three times,today again missed by 0.5
> L = 7.5
> ...


why dont you give a try for re-valuation, we cant guaranteee, but there is a good chance for a slight .5+ mark ?


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes, some of the people i spoke to had remarking done and got an increase of 1.5 marks..
By the way, what help do you need. i am willing to help..but first you would need to tell me the problems a little more in detail.


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks! I can take your help. Can you PM me your contact information? I am unable to send you a message. I am writing IELTS on 20th and 21st of April



sandeepraj said:


> First of all, sorry for that a, audacious subject line.
> i got my online ielts result...
> i scored a 8, 8.5, 8, 8.5 in L,R,W,S sections
> 
> ...


----------



## maddxx25 (Apr 16, 2012)

sandeepraj said:


> First of all, sorry for that a, audacious subject line.
> i got my online ielts result...
> i scored a 8, 8.5, 8, 8.5 in L,R,W,S sections
> 
> ...


Congrats Sandeep for your results.  I am giving IELTS (Academic) on the 21st, and as you know, I need to get 8 bands in each module. Do you have any material, which you could email me? Did you give your IELTS in Australia? Any tips for speaking exam? 

Thanks.


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

*Unfair - IELTS*



ManpBanglre said:


> Hey,
> I thnk shld go by ur first suggestion.
> I gave for ielts for three times,today again missed by 0.5
> L = 7.5
> ...


Unfortunately exactly the same happened to me - even i tried remark, but didnt help. Once only i got 8.5, 5.5, 7.5, 7 (u see how poor was my luck - that time i missed reading). Finally i gave up on IELTS.

I think its unfair marking 6.5 in subjective section like Speaking or Writing
DIAC could give some waiver like Overall 7 with (max 1 section 6.5) get 10 point.


----------



## kitkar (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrats sandeepraj. Can you elaborate further on how to differentiate between an argument and a discussion essay? For argument, do you need to write both the for and against points while discussion you may only discuss one standpoint? I'll be taking my IELTS on the 21st and don't feel confident on the essay part.


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

zivziva said:


> Thanks! I can take your help. Can you PM me your contact information? I am unable to send you a message. I am writing IELTS on 20th and 21st of April


hi zivziva,if you are unable to PM me, then you can continue asking question in this thread, i will help you to the best of my abilities.


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

kitkar said:


> Congrats sandeepraj. Can you elaborate further on how to differentiate between an argument and a discussion essay? For argument, do you need to write both the for and against points while discussion you may only discuss one standpoint? I'll be taking my IELTS on the 21st and don't feel confident on the essay part.


Hello,
If the question clearly asks you to "How far you agree/disagree" or "GIve your opinion" or "What do you think" Then i consider these essays as argument essay since they clearly ask us our opinion. Now, for these kinds, as Ryan Higgins suggests, it is easier to write a biased essay. For e.g. "computers can overthrow human teaches - What Do you think". Although i partly agree that computers have the capability to overthrow humans..but there is a lot of negativity in my mind related to comps too. But it wont be a wise decision to let that confusion out on paper, hence its wiser to write a BIASED essay and in this case, i would say "Yes comps would replace humans..and only talk of points supporting it".

If the question is "Discuss both opinions"then discuss both points and give your conclusion right at the end.

Follow Ryan's videos on youtube and write one essay and send it to me, i will try to review it for you.


----------



## foxybagga (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks mate, need all the help on this.


----------



## kitkar (Apr 7, 2012)

sandeepraj said:


> Hello,
> If the question clearly asks you to "How far you agree/disagree" or "GIve your opinion" or "What do you think" Then i consider these essays as argument essay since they clearly ask us our opinion. Now, for these kinds, as Ryan Higgins suggests, it is easier to write a biased essay. For e.g. "computers can overthrow human teaches - What Do you think". Although i partly agree that computers have the capability to overthrow humans..but there is a lot of negativity in my mind related to comps too. But it wont be a wise decision to let that confusion out on paper, hence its wiser to write a BIASED essay and in this case, i would say "Yes comps would replace humans..and only talk of points supporting it".
> 
> If the question is "Discuss both opinions"then discuss both points and give your conclusion right at the end.
> ...



Thanks very much for this. I have tried writing a Task 2 essay but not sure how to send it to you. Maybe because I need at least 5 posts first. I will try again soon.

Meanwhile, do you state your stand in the introduction paragraph? Or do you leave it till the end?


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

kitkar said:


> Thanks very much for this. I have tried writing a Task 2 essay but not sure how to send it to you. Maybe because I need at least 5 posts first. I will try again soon.
> 
> Meanwhile, do you state your stand in the introduction paragraph? Or do you leave it till the end?


Send it to me via Personal Message or email it to me on [email protected]
If Argument essay, stand should be mentioned clearly in the 1st para. In a discussion you should leave it till the end.,


----------



## kitkar (Apr 7, 2012)

Just received my IELTS results today. L-8.5, R-8.5, W-8, S-8. Thanks sandeepraj and to other forum members for their useful tips. Now awaiting ACS results.


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

kitkar said:


> Just received my IELTS results today. L-8.5, R-8.5, W-8, S-8. Thanks sandeepraj and to other forum members for their useful tips. Now awaiting ACS results.


Excellent one kitkar...many congratulations


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

:clap2:Nice sandeepraj. Keep up the good work


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi ILETS good scorers !!

I will be giving my ILETS General module on May end ,however I already gave ILETS ACADEMIC module last July but my score in Writing and speaking was 6 each and 7.5 in both Reading and listening 

Now ,though I m taking formal coaching to increase my score but can you guys please suggest or guide me how to improve my speaking and writing section and also kindly let me know ,Is general module is very easy as compared to academic or it's just my optimistic approach this time


----------



## zivziva (Feb 23, 2012)

I am on same boat as you ... writing my IELTS May end (26th) and awaiting my ACS and looking forward for South Australia state.



Chin2 said:


> Hi ILETS good scorers !!
> 
> I will be giving my ILETS General module on May end ,however I already gave ILETS ACADEMIC module last July but my score in Writing and speaking was 6 each and 7.5 in both Reading and listening
> 
> Now ,though I m taking formal coaching to increase my score but can you guys please suggest or guide me how to improve my speaking and writing section and also kindly let me know ,Is general module is very easy as compared to academic or it's just my optimistic approach this time


----------



## chiffonscarf (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi guys, just wondering about how IELTS OBS is computed final? Would it be like adding 4 components' score per se then divide by 4? TIA


----------



## kitkar (Apr 7, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi ILETS good scorers !!
> 
> I will be giving my ILETS General module on May end ,however I already gave ILETS ACADEMIC module last July but my score in Writing and speaking was 6 each and 7.5 in both Reading and listening
> 
> Now ,though I m taking formal coaching to increase my score but can you guys please suggest or guide me how to improve my speaking and writing section and also kindly let me know ,Is general module is very easy as compared to academic or it's just my optimistic approach this time


General and Academic modules share the same listening test. I'm not sure about the speaking test. But the writing and reading tests are different. Academic module is certainly more difficult and have higher criteria to get a good band.

You don't need to interpret graphs in General module but instead write a letter which can be either formal or informal.

Some preparation for IELTS is certainly necessarily, well, at least for me. I'm sure with the right coaching and practice you'll definitely be able to improve your scores. 
Good luck.


----------



## kitkar (Apr 7, 2012)

chiffonscarf said:


> Hi guys, just wondering about how IELTS OBS is computed final? Would it be like adding 4 components' score per se then divide by 4? TIA


My score was 8.5, 8.5, 8, 8. If u add that up and divide by 4, it is only 8.25. However in my results I was given 8.5. I'm not sure how they arrived at that.


----------



## shripadrao (Mar 26, 2012)

Chin2 said:


> Hi ILETS good scorers !!
> 
> I will be giving my ILETS General module on May end ,however I already gave ILETS ACADEMIC module last July but my score in Writing and speaking was 6 each and 7.5 in both Reading and listening
> 
> Now ,though I m taking formal coaching to increase my score but can you guys please suggest or guide me how to improve my speaking and writing section and also kindly let me know ,Is general module is very easy as compared to academic or it's just my optimistic approach this time


Even I've given both academic and general and scored 8.5 overall (9,9,8,8 ) 

Reading- fairly easy, shouldn't b a problem
Writing- practice. My tip- keep it lucid and legible
Listening- split second and u cud miss a vital key. 
Speaking- practice with ur friend/spouse/parent

Do at least four practice modules. For me writing was the toughest and even though I couldnt keep practicing writing, I kept browsing websites which provided sample writing tasks and that gave me a great insight.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*My IELTS score and resources*

Sandeepraj, keep up the good work. This forum is so useful because of efforts of its members. 

IELTS aspirants, 

I scored R9, L9, W8, S8 in Feb this year. You might find the following thread useful for Writing module:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/105568-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> why dont you give a try for re-valuation, we cant guaranteee, but there is a good chance for a slight .5+ mark ?


Hi auzee_bujji,

I have scored L:9 , R:7.5, W: 6.5, S:7 in IELTS. I have applied for Re-Evaluation which took 8 weeks of time and they finally sent a letter stating that there is no change in the Report. This is from British Council.

In My Personal Opinion, its better to retake the exam rather than waiting for the Re-Evaluation.


----------



## jas131 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi,
I wanted to know the how much weightage is assigned to each of the two tasks in writing (General). I gave test today but could not complete my letter though the essay went well. Just won't to know how much bands will i loose for not completing the task 1?

Regards,
Jas


----------



## Chin2 (Apr 28, 2012)

For task 1 : 3.7
Task 2 : 5.3 

Total 9 band


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Is this is official info*



Chin2 said:


> For task 1 : 3.7
> Task 2 : 5.3
> 
> Total 9 band



Hi chin2, 


Can you please confirm is this is official info


----------



## ivan.castellino (Nov 3, 2014)

mate i know you opened this thread over 2 years ago but i need some help and came across this forum and to be precise landed on this page  can you please point me in improving scores in writing and reading as i am kind of getting stuck on 6.5


----------

